# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  انواع التوحد؟

## *زهرة البنفسج*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم وعجل فرجنا بهم*





* ليس كل التوحديون سواء يجب النظر إلى النوع أولاً* 




* التوحد صفات تقل أو تكثر لدى المصاب وكلما زادت كلما كان التوحد شديداً .. هذا أولاً !*



* أما ثانياً ..*
* فالتوحد خمسة أشكال ويخطئ دائماً من يتحدث عن أحد الأنواع دون أن ينوه إلى طبيعة النوع فيظن الناس أن هذا هو التوحُّد !!*
* وعندما يشاهدون موضوع آخر يتحدث عن نوع آخر يصابون بالحيرة* 

* هذه الأنواع الخمسة سأعرضها ثم أعلق :*

*1- التوحد التقليدي*
* (Classic Autism) :*
* يظهر منذ عمر مبكر ويكون لديهم مشكلات في التفاعل الاجتماعي ، واللعب التخيلي .*

* 2- الإسبرجر*
* ( Aspergers Syndrome) :*
* حيث يكون لدى الطفل ضعف نوعي في التفاعل الاجتماعي ، ولديه سلوكيات نمطية وتكرارية ، وفي المقابل لا يوجد تأخر في اللغة أو التطوير المعرفي أو العناية الذاتية ، وتظهر المشكلات عادة في سن المدرسة بشكل واضح حيث يكون هناك مشكلات في التفاعل وإظهار الانفعالات مع الأقران .*

*3- ريت* 
* ( Rett,s Syndrome ) :*
* ويظهر عند الإناث فقط !!!!! ، وأسبابه جينية عادة حيث أن النمو في البداية يكون طبيعيا في الجوانب الحركية ومحيط الرأس ، ويظهر بعد ذلك بطء في نمو الرأس بين ( 5 - 48 شهراً ) ، ويظهر فقدان للقدرات مثل استخدام اليدين بطريقة صحيحة ، وكذلك فقدان للترابط الاجتماعي ، وعدم سيطرة على الحركات مثل المشي الصحيح ، وفقدان في الجانب اللغوي سواء الاستيعابي أو التعبيري ، وكذلك يصاحبه مشكلات عصبية ، وإعاقة عقلية شديدة ، وتدهور في الحالة مع تقدم العمر .*

*4- اضطراب الطفولة التحللي الانتكاسي*
* ( Childhood Disintegrative ) :*
* يكون الطفل طبيعياً حتى سن 18 شهر ثم يبدأ بفقدان المهارات الأساسية ، وتصبح لديه حركات غير عادية ، ويصاحبه مشكلة في اللغة الاستقبالية والتعبيرية ، وتظهر مشكلات في المهارات الاجتماعية والسلوك التكيفي ، وكذلك القدرة على تطوير علاقات صداقة مع الأقران ، ومشكلات في التواصل من خلال فقدان أو ضعف في اللغة المنطوقة ، ولدى الطفل سلوكيات نمطية وتكرار للنشاطات ، ويصاحبه عادة إعاقة عقلية شديدة ، ولا يوجد لدى الطفل مشاكل عصبية .*

*5- اضطراب النمو الشامل غير المحدد PDD*
* ( Pervasive Developmental Disorde - Not Otherwise Specified) :*
* وهو يشتمل على العديد من مظاهر التوحد ، ولكن في الأغلب يكون من الدرجة البسيطة وليس الشديدة أو الشاملة لكل جوانب الاضطراب ، والاضطراب لديهم يكون في الجوانب الاجتماعية والمهارات اللفظية وغير اللفظية .*

* أخيراً أضيف .. أنه كما لاحظتم أن أغلب الأنواع تكون إعاقتهم شديدة ويعانون من تأخر عقلي !*
* الاسبرجر فقط أو اضطراب النمو غير المحدد هما النوعان اللذان يظهر فيهما التوحديين بعض القدرات الجيدة أما الخارقة أو الموهوبة فهي نسبة ضيئلة جداً كما هي نسبة العباقرة بين الأصحاء !!*
* ولكن نظراً لخصائص التوحديين وهي الإصرار والتكرار والتركيز على أشياء محددة فهم غالباً يبرزون فيما يركزون فيه وخصوصاً المهارات اليدوية والمهارات الحسابية !!*

----------


## أمينه

موضوع مفيد إختي زهرة البنفسج

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
يسلمووووو حبيبتي زهـــــــوووره
ع الطرح الرااائع ،،،جهووود مباااركه غاااليتي 
يعطيك العااافيه ،،لاحلرمنا جديدك 
موفقه

----------


## نبراس،،،

زهرة البنفسج 

انواع التوحد
 في مختصر مفييد
مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نسأل الله أن يمنّ عليهم بالصحة والعافية 

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة " زهرة البنفسج " على هذه المعلومات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،

غاليتي ،، زهرة البنفسج ،،

احسنتِ التقديم ،، فيما قد طرحتي ،،،

طرح موفق للغاية ،، ومعلومات جديدة ومفيدة ،،


اسأل الله لنا ولكم تمام الصحة والعافية ولجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل ،، بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ،،

يعطيك العافية حبابة ،،



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم كريم طرح رائع في قمة الروووووعة يعطيك الف عافية دوم لا عدمنه جديدك  تحياتي غرووووبة

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا زهورة ع الموضوع
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع قيم
تشكري عليه خية

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكر كل من مرا هنا لوضع بصمته

موفقينـ

,,,*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكٌم وآلرحمهـ ،*

*تسلمي غلآتوو ع الطرح المفيد ،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـ ،،*

*مودتي*

*ملآمح*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يسلمك غاليتي عللتنوير

//

موفقينـ

,,,*

----------

